# Dressage prospect critique



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

The title says it all. He's a 2007 gelding by the Swedish stallion Case who is by Come Back II and out of a Strauss mare. He scored a 9 for type and a 9 for canter in 2007 with SWANA.








Thanks!


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

hes cute. looks very alert. might be the shading but his left hind looks funny, at his sock area. his neck isnt really developed, but hes probably not being ridden/ or ridden alot at that age so its understandable.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

sillybunny11486 said:


> hes cute. looks very alert. might be the shading but his left hind looks funny, at his sock area. his neck isnt really developed, *but hes probably not being ridden/ or ridden alot at that age so its understandable.*


I would certainly hope not!! If he was broke, I would so not be interested.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I will share my opinion, and if it's what I see then it's what I see. At the moment he is quite strikingly high in the hindquarters, but he could grow out of that. If he doesn't grow out, then you will have problems with shifting the weight off the forehand and onto the hindquarters. His shoulder is slightly more upright then ideal, a common trait in Swedish Warmbloods to make them appear flashy when they trot/canter because of the increased meaningless knee action. However, the shoulder is difficult to judge because of the shading and the mane being in the way, if you decide to take a conformation shot next time it should be from the other side and with better lighting. He is long in the back. His neck has not yet developed fully, and needs to come out of his withers. At this moment, the underside of his neck is fairly thick. I cannot accurately judge the pasterns/hooves because of the grass and shade, so I will not comment on them.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

I can't critique conformation but I like his face.


----------



## Prodomus (Jun 8, 2009)

I think he is lovely - he still has a lot of growing to do and he will change alot with regular work as well. I don't see any obvious flaws - so have fun working him.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

The only thing I don't like about him is his rump... He is too long from point of hip to stifle, he looks like he has high stifles (higher then the sheath), and he doesn't tie in quite right at the LS joint.

If he's cheap I'd say go for it, but if you're looking for something serious, I don't like the hind end for higher level work.


----------



## charliBum (Jan 7, 2009)

I like him apart from his pastern angle (too steep for my liking) he looks like when he fill out he will be smmmeexxyy


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

don't go down that dark road!!!


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Anebel,
I am with Prodomus on this...I don't really see anything that stands out that much. He is young and will fill out nicely.
have fun!!!
HP


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I think he is a lovely young gent! I do not think he is TOO high in the rear, he just has LOOONG legs and needs to catch up to his butt a little. I say go for it, he looks like one who imho will fill out nicely and be a very elegant looking guy as he grows and develops more.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

like others have said he is young (2 right?) and so it is hard to really tell what he will be but looking at him right now, keeping in mind his age- he is very cute! it looks like he has some personality too and is a little poser! Can't wait to seem him in 2 years!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Are you looking to buy him or selling him?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

equiniphile said:


> Are you looking to buy him or selling him?


Either.
The breeder is a good friend, the horse I own now is from her. I would like to buy another horse of hers, the two deciding factors are how nice the horses are and when I have money for another horse if some are still around.
I would also like her to continue breeding for this reason, so I try to sell as many horses of hers as possible too.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I am wondering how current this photo is? 

There something about his front legs I don't really like; its below the knee, and it looks like he may be offset there. I don't like the lack of wither; but this could be due to the mane being there. He looks like he may be cow hocked slightly too. 

However, these aren't overwhelming faults, and he may be a very athletic boy as he matures, and gains muscle. I'd love to see more pics of him, especially in movement.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

mom2pride said:


> *I am wondering how current this photo is? *
> 
> There something about his front legs I don't really like; its below the knee, and it looks like he may be offset there. I don't like the lack of wither; but this could be due to the mane being there. He looks like he may be cow hocked slightly too.
> 
> However, these aren't overwhelming faults, and he may be a very athletic boy as he matures, and gains muscle. I'd love to see more pics of him, especially in movement.


He probably isn't even technically 2 in this photo. It was taken around June 09'.








He's on the left.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

The critique's have already been done, but I had to say he reminds me of my Zu a lot. Cute guy! ;] I personally really like the looks of him. Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

^^^ You can't use that picture for front leg conformation, or growth rate either. If you don't find the original picture accurate because of his growth rate etc, then he needs to be squared up, mane out of the way, in good light, head facing forward, and on flat ground with no grass.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Gillian said:


> The critique's have already been done, but I had to say he reminds me of my Zu a lot. Cute guy! ;] I personally really like the looks of him. Good luck with whatever you decide!


I'm pretty sure they are related?? This guy is related to mine who I think we determined is related to Zeus, was it Cor de la Bryere?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

No critique from me, but I just wanted to say I think he is one good looking 2 year old  Good luck with whatever you decide to do


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> I'm pretty sure they are related?? This guy is related to mine who I think we determined is related to Zeus, was it Cor de la Bryere?



I don't know Zu's lines. He was never registered so no one knows. But it certainly looks like they are related. Probably are, just wish I know what WB lines he came from.


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

He has pretty good conformation. His neck is thin but that will fill out. Something is off about his shoulder, or the lighting in the picture makes it look weird. He's still growing but he already looks good.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Pulling this thread up from the grave!! The breeder put up new pictures.


















And he's not as terribly tall as we all originally thought he would be. He's a little over 16.1hh as a 3 year old.

I wish I had money right now!!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

man is he cute!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh boy, he is so stunning!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> And he's not as terribly tall as we all originally thought he would be. He's a little over 16.1hh as a 3 year old.


16.1! I'd think that's pretty tall. Lol! He has a nice jump.


----------

